# Indian bicycle identification



## newbee (Jan 21, 2011)

I have what appears to the a 28" wood rim indian bicycle. I am very skeptical about this one because I can not find a thing about it. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am considering purchasing this beauty. The badge says "red indian", has brass and wood hand grips. Is it a real indian? He wants $650. what do you guys think?

more pics coming soon


----------



## newbee (Jan 21, 2011)

*more pics*

The hub is new departure with script writing



newbee said:


> I have what appears to the a 28" wood rim indian bicycle. I am very skeptical about this one because I can not find a thing about it. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am considering purchasing this beauty. The badge says "red indian", has brass and wood hand grips. Is it a real indian? He wants $650. what do you guys think?
> 
> more pics coming soon


----------



## newbee (Jan 21, 2011)

"Red Indian" badge with screws, no rivets



newbee said:


> The hub is new departure with script writing


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 21, 2011)

great bike but i dont think its a indian.  possibly a brand that tried to capitalize on the indian name.


----------



## newbee (Jan 22, 2011)

awesome thanks for the help! anyone else have any information on the odd bike?


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 22, 2011)

your bike was prob.made by Davis or even Miami.the year of the bike is circa.1914-16.the asking price is kinda high.but then the bike is rare.and the name is just a name and not the motorcycle brand name.


----------

